# 07 Tarmac Pro



## rockstar (Oct 29, 2003)

this is my first specialized bike, and i couldn't be more stoked on it! this years model has a taller headtube on the 61, and with long legs (39.75") at 6'5" i need every mm! the frame is the tits! stiff as anything, and just as light. with the build kit on the pro you get the most bang for your bucks. i plan on upgrading the front der. calipers, and wheels. not that i need to (it's totally race worthy) that's just how i roll!  lol!
i'm also getting the sworks shoes! i've tried them before and they also are the shiz-nit! i also use the decible helmet, and again it's the best i've used. i have no qualms about it, and that is saying alot because i hate wearing helmets!
i was able to go through the factory in san jose for one of their product showcasing type things. it was a week long and went in to all of their products. they are the real deal no doubt! i'm very impressed with the company. i would've bought a tarmac then, but the headtube was just to short.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

congrats! The Tarmac is a great ride.

One thing though, unless the 61cm model is different, the head tubes aren't longer on the 07 vs 06. They do come from the factory with more spacers though. the '07s have 40mm (max suggested spacing on a carbon steerer) of spacing under the stem (20mm cone and two 5mm and one 10mm spacers). I believe the '06 just had the 20mm cone and the 10mm spacer for 10mm less height.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

*New Headtube Heights*

Rockstar,

The Specialized website lists an increased headtube height on the 61cm tarmac pro from 205 mm in 2006 to 220 mm in 2007. Would you confirm for me that this is indeed correct? I too would benefit from this increased head tube height over my current 2005 61cm tarmac. Also did your 61cm come with the advertised 4 cm of headtube spacers? Thanks for your help.


----------



## rockstar (Oct 29, 2003)

yes all of that and a bowl of grits! this bike is off the front in comparison to the previous models! i'm really stoked on it!
i also just com[pliented my rig with a pair of sworks shoes that are outstanding! i had been thinking of getting a pair of custom shoes ( size 14.5 us& a high arch ) and these put that idea out of my head all together. i did add the insoles for a high arch.
they blow my old 450$ carnacs out the back!!!!!! and for almost half of what i paid!
sorry to get off topic......i tink you'd be more than pleased by upgrading tho the '07!
r.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds great. How do you like the FSA Cranks? They got awful review on this site.


----------



## rockstar (Oct 29, 2003)

i like them from the looks, but i run 180 cranks. so i put my d/a on the bike. i know a few guys who have them , and have not heard anything bad.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

rd12vman said:


> Sounds great. How do you like the FSA Cranks? They got awful review on this site.


FWIW - my local lbs hasn't really had issues with FSA cranks on the bikes that they've sold. They had two loosen on them that were installed by a rookie mechanic, otherwise no issues.


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

2007 tarmac pro frame and fork for $1,500 at my lbs

Is it a good deal??? it could be my first bike!


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

not a bad deal, especially because it's brand spanking new. But let's add it up based on retail:
$1500 Frame Fork
$ 700 Ultegra Gruppo
$ 600? K Elites
$ 100 Saddle
$ 100 Post
$ 50 Tires
$ 25 Tubes
$ 25 Bar Tape
$ 150 Bars 
$ 200 pay to build at a shop.
Bike retails for about $3800 brand new. So depending how you feel about piecing a bike together, you're about breaking even somewhat. Think $1500 is fair, not a big super discount.


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Add a Stem in there, forgot to.


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

*Thank you..... i am new to all of this*

thanks for the help


pitstoppaul said:


> not a bad deal, especially because it's brand spanking new. But let's add it up based on retail:
> $1500 Frame Fork
> $ 700 Ultegra Gruppo
> $ 600? K Elites
> ...


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

pitstoppaul said:


> not a bad deal, especially because it's brand spanking new. But let's add it up based on retail:
> $1500 Frame Fork
> $ 700 Ultegra Gruppo
> $ 600? K Elites
> ...


Pitstop is a little off here in his analysis. $1500 for the frame is a great price -- MSRP is $2200; that 's a big discount. Comparing the frame only price to a complete bike is not a apples/oranges deal. If you need all the parts, then by all means purchase a complete bike. However, if you only need the frameset then $1500 is a really good price.


----------



## pitstoppaul (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, agreed. Sounded like you were building a new bike, but Crit is right if you only need the frame - good deal.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Since you aren't posting a pic of your bike,*



rockstar said:


> this is my first specialized bike, and i couldn't be more stoked on it! this years model has a taller headtube on the 61, and with long legs (39.75") at 6'5" i need every mm! the frame is the tits! stiff as anything, and just as light. with the build kit on the pro you get the most bang for your bucks. i plan on upgrading the front der. calipers, and wheels. not that i need to (it's totally race worthy) that's just how i roll!  lol!
> i'm also getting the sworks shoes! i've tried them before and they also are the shiz-nit! i also use the decible helmet, and again it's the best i've used. i have no qualms about it, and that is saying alot because i hate wearing helmets!
> i was able to go through the factory in san jose for one of their product showcasing type things. it was a week long and went in to all of their products. they are the real deal no doubt! i'm very impressed with the company. i would've bought a tarmac then, but the headtube was just to short.


I'll hijack your thread and post a pic of mine.
Specs are:
2007 Tarmac Pro
Complete Force group
Mavic Kysrium SSC SL(the only thing that wasn't new but they don't make black anymore)
Specialized S works Carbon bars
origin 8 stem (cheap, but pretty light 135 gms)
Aspide saddle
Specialized carbon seatpost that came with it
Continental attack/force combo
Speedplay light actions'

Probably my favorite road bike of all time. It doesn't excel at anything but it does "everything" good.


----------



## motts (Jan 2, 2003)

I’ve been riding & racing a 2007 Tarmac Pro for about 8 months now and couldn’t agree more, it is a really sweet ride. As for price, mine was a team issued/package deal and I’ll be selling it at the end of the year if anyone is looking for a 58 cm in great shape!!!


----------

